# BFD filters not showing difference in output



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Guys,

I've been messing with the BFD creating a couple different presets but when I take measurements after creating the presets only one of them makes a difference.

The other filters show no visible difference when measured.

The filter lights show up on the front of the bfd, could it be these are nodes that can't be changed?

Here is a graph with two measurements overlayed, one with no filters and the other with 3 filters:

Frequency + Fine, BW, Gain
1. 80 + 2, 17 , -9
2. 25 +6, 11, -6
3. 40 + 2, 6, -4

Subs are crossed at 100 hz and the graphs below are subs + mains


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

I must be doing something wrong with the BFD, I was able to use the Pioneer's parametric EQ to tune the sub, this is what I have now.

BTW, on the BFD I have both the engine L and engine R lights on even though I'm only using the input 1 and output 1. I also have the In/Out button on (not blinking).


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Make sure that little light that says “kHz” is not on. That means you’re adjusting 8,000 Hz instead of 80, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope only lights that are on starting from the left:

1. The vertical outputs light

2. The red lights showing that filters are on

3. The preset number

4. Engine left and Engine right

5. In/Out light (not blinking)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The preset number, does it say ".40" or "40"?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought there were only 10 presets or did you mean frequency?

Either way there are no periods on any of the options (preset, freq, gain, b/w, fine, etc).


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry 'bout that, push the button that says "Frequency."

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

ha wow someone should take my stereo away from me...

My computer monitor was blocking the bottom part of the screen on the bfd and then when I went back to check that the period wasn't there I did, but it was for the preset that was working.

Thanks again Wayne, once again you come to the rescue.
Knew it was something simple.


----------

